# баян Roland FR-7B Grey (цифровой)



## arkolish (25 Окт 2015)

http://soundmaster.kiev.ua/shop/bayan/roland/fr-7b-grey https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=792LJQKZ6PUhttp://www.instrumentalsavings.com/ROLAND-FR-7b-V-Accordion-CHROMATIC-p/rl-fr-7b.
htmНовые возможности - баянистам! Roland FR-7B Grey (цифровой) Оборудованный пятиряднойклавиатурой с 92 кнопками, цифровой баян FR-7b предлагает все возможности, что
и аккордеон FR-7, плюс несколько важных для баянистов особенностей (таких, как
выбор раскладки для пятирядной кнопочной клавиатуры). Баяны FR-7b и FR-5b – это
первые в мире инструменты с традиционным корпусом баяна, дающие возможность
выбора звучания – для игры во множестве музыкальных жанров.<ul class="post_ul_list"> <li>Идеальное сочетание знакомых звуков и нюансов традиционного баяна, с огромными возможностями цифровых
инструментов. Фактически создан новый – гибкий и многожанровый инструмент.</li> <li>Модели аккордеонов воссоздают 40 наиболее популярных баянов, аккордеонов и гармоней.</li> <li>Звуковой генератор на основе технологии PBM – физического моделирования поведения мехов и язычков.</li> <li>22 оркестровых звука.</li> <li>Расширенная функциональность MIDI позволяет добиться поразительных исполнительских эффектов.</li> <li>Переносной инструмент со встроенной системой звуковоспроизведения.</li></ul>*Звук*FR-7b содержит128-голосный звуковой генератор с 428 звуками, расположенными в 40 баянных
наборах. Каждый набор содержит 14 регистров для правой руки и 22 оркестровых
звука, 7 басовых регистров, 7 регистров для выборки, 7 регистров для
оркестрового баса (то есть не-язычковых звуков баса, например, контрабаса), 7
регистров оркестровых аккордов, и 7 регистров оркестровой выборки.*Физическое моделирование звуковыххарактеристик (РВМ)*Баян FR-7b серииV-Accordion используют технологию моделирования звука “PBM” (“Physical Behavior
Modeling”), то есть воссоздают с помощью математики модель каждого конкретного
язычка. В результате инструмент очень точно воспроизводит звучание реальных
аккордеонов с их характерными отличиями друг от друга.*Реалистичное звучание аккордеона*Модель FR-7b имеет 40пользовательских программ “Sets”, каждая из которых включает в себя 14
установок регистров Treble (правой стороны), 7 установок басового регистра с
аккордами Bass &amp; Chord и 7 установок Free Bass. Все звуки формируются на
основе сэмплов наиболее популярных моделей традиционных акустических
аккордеонов, далее поступая на блок обработки модулем физического моделирования.
Также возможно использование различных типов настройки баяна (раскладка кнопок
правой и левой клавиатуры различна в разных странах).*Воссоздание звучания разных инструментов*FR-7b позволяет спотрясающим реализмом воссоздать звучание *сорока* (!) различных баянов,гармошек и аккордеонов, причем каждый из них будет использовать свой
собственный аутентичный строй. Можно также создать и свои собственные
«виртуальные» инструменты.Технология моделированиязвука V-Accordion позволяет не менять наработанную годами технику игры на
баяне, переключая звук, например, итальянского джазового аккордеона на
характерный звук немецкого фольклорного аккордеона, или на звук французской
мюзетты или классического бандонеона.*Звуки других инструментов*От цифрового инструментаестественно ожидать, что он также может играть и оркестровыми, небаянными
звуками. 22 оркестровых звука могут сочетаться с традиционными звуками
аккордеона, полностью сохраняя артикуляцию работы его мехов. Каждая из басовых
партий (бас, аккорд, выборка) может также звучать своим звуком. При этом, вы
можете использовать различные режимы работы клавиатуры аккордеона: Solo, Dual,
High и Low.*Оркестровый бас*Баян FR-7b имеет 7оркестровых басовых звучаний для басового регистра, которые могут звучать
вместе с (или вместо) басом баяна.*Гибкость*Баяны серии V-Accordionправдиво воссоздают звучание и нюансы традиционного баяна и аккордеона, и
передают натуральные ощущения, как при игре на акустическом инструменте. Кроме
этого, цифровой баян позволяет добиться большей выразительности и звукового
разнообразия. Цифровой инструмент также позволяет играть в большем диапазоне,
дает возможность легко транспонировать или изменить раскладку кнопок.*Уникальный набор функций все в одном*FR-7b содержитвстроенную систему звукоусиления и автономную батарею питания
(никель-марганцевый аккумулятор). Таким образом, этот инструмент может быть
использован автономно, без сети и внешних усилителей с динамиками. Неодимовые
встроенные динамики (вуферы и твиттеры) четко воссоздают полный диапазон – от
мощного баса до ясного верха.*Расширьте Ваши исполнительскиевозможности!*V-Accordion даетцифровым инструментам небывалый уровень выразительности. Как правая, так и
левая клавиатуры отвечают на скорость нажатия, а управляющая планка дает еще больше
возможностей (включая управление послекасанием). Меха с высоким разрешением
дают возможность с потрясающей отдачей управлять звучанием, что невозможно на
обычных цифровых инструментах.С помощью уникальныхрежимов *High/Low* (в этом режиме ноты вышеили ниже нажатой играют звуком другого инструмента, что дает возможность играть
правой рукой сразу двумя звуками – баяна и флейты, например) Вы можете играть
сразу несколько партий (до 4 партий одновременно).Басовая секция FR-7bтакже расширена, позволяя управлять дополнительными оркестровыми звуками – с
помощью секции Orchestral Chord (оркестровые аккорды) и Orchestral Free Bass
(оркестровая выборка).Разумеется, как и всесовременные цифровые инструменты, FR-7b совместим с MIDI, и он может управлять
любым внешним модулем MIDI. Таким образом, креативные возможности баянистов
несопоставимо вырастают, давая возможность реализовать себя во множестве жанров.
V-Accordion– это в своем роде первый инструмент, основанный на мощнейших цифровых
технологиях, но собранный в традиционном корпусе баяна со всеми их
исполнительскими возможностями и аутентичным звучанием. Он сочетает знакомое
звучание и нюансы традиционного аккордеона и универсальность современного
цифрового инструмента.Праваясторона 92 кнопки, отвечающих на скорость нажатияЛеваясторона 120 кнопок, отвечающих на скорость нажатияРежимыЛеваясторона: Standard, Free Bass (выборка), Orch. Free Bass (выборка с оркестровыми
тембрами), Orch. Bass (бас с оркестровыми тембрами), Orch Chord (аккорд с
оркестровыми тембрами).  $ 2600 тел.в Киеве 095 1853128- мтс.  [email protected]


----------

